# Drivers for S1 and S2 and function keys of sony VAIO



## gowniwari (May 4, 2008)

Hi,
I recently moved to Japan and purchased sony VAIO S series notebook. I tried to get pre installed english XP OS but i could not manage. Now i purchased NEW XP english OS and installed it myself. Unfortunately, i formated the C drive during my install without taking back up of all the drivers.
I managed all the drivers from various websites and i am very happy that My notebook is working fine. 
any how i am unable to get drivers for S1 and S2 keys as well as Function keys.
I have lot of functions like volume, mute, brightness etc with function key. 
I tried to download from sony websites but, it askes for model number and so on and directs me to some japanese websites which is absolute alien to me as of now.
could some one please help me find the drivers for these keys.
Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

have you tried installing Sony Notebook Utilities for your model. get this from http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/select-system.pl?DIRECTOR=DRIVER

you have to enter you model to get to the download page.


----------

